# lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo



## 94Vrt (Apr 25, 2009)

i have decided to go with stand alone managment insted of c2 chip in my turbo project for my obd1 12v vr6.
i wanna know what's better plug n play lugtronic or dta p80 ?
my goals is to reach the maximum from my package :
fresh 2.8 vr6 enigne.
c2 8.5:1 head spacer.
arp rod bolts.
arp head studs.
sp complete engine bearings.
6 speed tranny from mk4 4motion v6.
your advices will be much appreciated..


_Modified by 94Vrt at 2:43 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (94Vrt)*

talk to [email protected]ed about d LugTronic pnp...








I heart my LugTronic ECU!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








im also obd1...


_Modified by PjS860ct at 1:05 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (PjS860ct)*

we opted for lugtronics ecu for an mk4 20vt project, kevin has been nothing but helpfull the whole time and is setting us up for a plug in setup that supports the DBW! I have a little bit of experiance with DTA and it is a pretty good system, but i don't think it quite stands up to a plug in system with the support of someone who specilizes in vw engine tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (94Vrt)*

how close are you to a lugtronic dealer? how close are you to a dta dealer? who is doing the tuning? that should answer your question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (94Vrt)*

Thats what im going to use on my VRT. Ive heard nothing but good things about Kevin and his ECU's.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_how close are you to a lugtronic dealer? how close are you to a dta dealer? who is doing the tuning? that should answer your question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

kevin does internet tune! ... that how mine is tuned... and my car runs awesome! its tuned super conservative and safe but my car made 350whp and 385wtq at 16-17 psi 
and with the LugTronic you plug it in and drive... actually hit boost if you want... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to kevin and LugTronic pnp


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (PjS860ct)*

i will say that if i were going to do a non chip tune (aka standalone) i would definitely use Lugtronic over any other system out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: lugtronic or dta standalone into 12v vr6 turbo (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_
kevin does internet tune! ... that how mine is tuned... and my car runs awesome! its tuned super conservative and safe but my car made 350whp and 385wtq at 16-17 psi 
and with the LugTronic you plug it in and drive... actually hit boost if you want... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to kevin and LugTronic pnp









Good to know. I spoke to Kevin awhile back and he seemed like a real nice guy. If I ever go "all-out" I'll definitely consider his setup.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

Lugtronic all the way 
Ive heard nothing bud good things about it 
and he made some very impressive numbers 
I should have mine ecu in 4 weeks or less 
cant wait


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_I should have mine ecu in 4 weeks or less 
cant wait









update here when you get your LugTronic in 4 weeks (end of june) i wanna see if you actually get it on schedule!






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94Vrt (Apr 25, 2009)

thank you every body...
i will go with lugtronic..


----------

